# Cropredy 2017



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone else off to this year's convention for ageing hippies? We are and we have packed the wellies plus wetsuits! If I am never heard of again on here (bloody good job some will say) it's likely that I will be buried in a field of mud in the Oxfordshire countryside:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Farewell Chalky, it's bin good to know ya >

Mind you a mud bath is good for the skin they say, Praps you'll look 10 years younger when you go home.
Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

caulkhead said:


> Anyone else off to this year's convention for ageing hippies? We are and we have packed the wellies plus wetsuits! If I am never heard of again on here (bloody good job some will say) it's likely that I will be buried in a field of mud in the Oxfordshire countryside:grin2:


I've been meaning to go for a few years now but never got round to it but seen Fairport loads of times.
The only time I have been was in the early 80's, I was part of a Sealed Knot reenactment nearby and if we turned up in gear we got free entry, don't remember much though, the local cider got the better of me:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If we were to go to one festival it would be this one and I looked at it for this year but the price...:surprise:

We don't want to go THAT much:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## guyjp (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, we're booked into field 8 because we can arrive tomorrow at lunch time. We have been for the last 5 years. In a hired van this year. We are going to the Brasenose tomorrow night (wed) for some live blues. 

Guy


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

We went 7 years ago - always been a Fairport fan, seen them live several times and decided we would go to the festival. It was before we got a motorhome and we were going to camp - luckily we looked at the weather forecast and it was another wet summer so at the last minute we decided to go in our 7.5 tonne Iveco Cargo horsebox. We got a lot of funny looks but at least it was easy to find in the huge fields of campers and we were above the water level! One of the best groups for us was the local group of Leatherat but as you see on the clip - anytime a group came on stage the heavens opened and we got drenched....

http://leatherat.com/video/

That's the link to their website (why can I not copy it as a link?), best track for me is the "Moments like this" - brilliant musicians especially the fiddle player. But as you can see, it was raining very hard!

Enjoy this year - hope it's not as wet.

Steve


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

guyjp said:


> Yes, we're booked into field 8 because we can arrive tomorrow at lunch time. We have been for the last 5 years. In a hired van this year. We are going to the Brasenose tomorrow night (wed) for some live blues.
> 
> Guy


Yes I saw they were doing that this year. Unfortunately I only found out last week when all the places (100 I think) had been snapped up. We will arrive mid morning on Thursday as usual and aim for Field 7A . We like the walk along the canal to the main arena and 7A is perfect for doing that. Hope you don't get too wet tomorrow, the forecast is pretty dire.

Like your Avatar by the way! Giggety! :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, I don't do mud anymore , well not by choice 

Spent enough time in rain and mud in the Lake District 

Mind you I was much younger then

And fitter

Sandra


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well if RT is playing again I would wish to be there.....go a long way to hear him playing.....
But no chance for us...as much as we'd wish it....
G


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad things to come but we have had torrential rain here all day, still raining and more due tomorrow.
Luv
Not far from Cropredy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad things to come but we have had torrential rain here all day, still raining and more due tomorrow.
> Luv
> Not far from Cropredy


Should we bring Kayaks? :wink2:


----------



## guyjp (Sep 1, 2016)

Weather tomorrow not looking good, hence the pub for tea and music. I'll be down the front for The Devine Comedy.Neil Hannon dressed as Napoleon hopefully . We usually stay on 7A as it's away from the stage because our daughter doesnt make it to the end, but she's nearly 11 now and hoping to stay up for Meet on the Ledge this year. We went to FP's 50th anniversary gig at the Union Chapel in May which was terrific! Have a good one. This was us last year :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Snorkels and wellies

You will be fine

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

guyjp said:


> Weather tomorrow not looking good, hence the pub for tea and music. I'll be down the front for The Devine Comedy.Neil Hannon dressed as Napoleon hopefully . We usually stay on 7A as it's away from the stage because our daughter doesnt make it to the end, but she's nearly 11 now and hoping to stay up for Meet on the Ledge this year. We went to FP's 50th anniversary gig at the Union Chapel in May which was terrific! Have a good one. This was us last year :smile2:


Well sadly we won't be joining you on Field 7A or any other field for that matter! Kim's mum had a stroke last night so it was off to the hospital at 4 this morning. Kim's dad is severely disabled with MS so we need to provide care for him as well as visiting mum on the stroke ward. Hey ho, that's life, as Esther would say........:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really sorry caulkhead 

I'm really hoping the outcome won't be as bad as you may well be feeling 

My speciality was stroke patients in the latter years before retirement

My fingers are crossed for you so much now can be done 

You know if I can help I will 

Please let us know how things go

For all all our faults on MHF 

We really care about the people on here 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> Really sorry caulkhead
> 
> I'm really hoping the outcome won't be as bad as you may well be feeling
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandra, Kim and I appreciate your kind words. Will keep you posted on mum in laws progress.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If anyone at Cropredy sees my friends Cliff and Carolyn from Cirencester (couple in their 50's) who are camping, tell them Graham says hello...:wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

GMJ said:


> If anyone at Cropredy sees my friends Cliff and Carolyn from Cirencester (couple in their 50's) who are camping, tell them Graham says hello...:wink2:
> 
> Graham :grin2:


And can you tell Cliff and Carolyn from Cirencester to say hello to my friends Pete and Carina (in their 30s ) from Grantham. They got to the festival this afternoon. 

Nick.


----------



## guyjp (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Caulkhead, hopefully everone is on the mend? I didn't wear my wellies once! got a short light shower on friday otherwise the weather was ok, in fact I have sunburn on my arms! Highlights for me this year Day 1; Show of Hands, Trevor Horn and Devine Comedy. Day 2; Gerry Colvin, CC Smugglers and ours and crowd favourites The Pierce Brothers (twins from Oz who make a joyous racket!), We didn't stick around for Petula Clarks 30 years too late. Day 3; was all about Fairport's 3 hour set which was brilliant! But Marillion were also fantastic. 

See you next year
Guy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought the fields would be a problem after all the rain but no it was fine. I liked in no particular order, Feast of Fiddles, Show of Hands, The Trevor Horn Band, The Pierce Brothers, Plainsong and of course the grand finale of Fairport and friends. Sorry to hear your news Caulkhead hope everything improves for all concerned. Chas.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

guyjp said:


> Sorry to hear that Caulkhead, hopefully everone is on the mend? I didn't wear my wellies once! got a short light shower on friday otherwise the weather was ok, in fact I have sunburn on my arms! Highlights for me this year Day 1; Show of Hands, Trevor Horn and Devine Comedy. Day 2; Gerry Colvin, CC Smugglers and ours and crowd favourites The Pierce Brothers (twins from Oz who make a joyous racket!), We didn't stick around for Petula Clarks 30 years too late. Day 3; was all about Fairport's 3 hour set which was brilliant! But Marillion were also fantastic.
> 
> See you next year
> Guy


Thanks for your kind thoughts! There's always next year but Kim is particularly upset at missing the Pierce Brothers. She loved them last year and was really looking forward to seeing them again. Glad you had a good time....:grin2:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

chasper said:


> I thought the fields would be a problem after all the rain but no it was fine. I liked in no particular order, Feast of Fiddles, Show of Hands, The Trevor Horn Band, The Pierce Brothers, Plainsong and of course the grand finale of Fairport and friends. Sorry to hear your news Caulkhead hope everything improves for all concerned. Chas.


Thanks chasper! Hope you had a great time! Maybe see you next year.........


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

guyjp said:


> But Marillion were also fantastic.


I saw them twice in the 80's with Fish as the lead singer.

They were great live

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope things are looking up Chalkie.

I have never heard of any of these people, cept peculiar Clark of course.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Hope things are looking up Chalkie.
> 
> I have never heard of any of these people, cept peculiar Clark of course.


Things are indeed looking up Jan. Kim's mum home from hospital and progressing well! Thanks for asking:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

Sandra


----------

